# fresh water dwarf frogs



## ChellaBella (May 11, 2009)

my daughter wanted one for her tank so i got one... recently i was messing with the tank and the frog looks a little skinny... i've read that they just eat whatever... so i'm a little worried... should i put him in a seperate tank and let him get his own food?


----------



## TheAquaExpert (May 24, 2009)

What Specifictly Are You Feeding Him? And How Much?


----------



## ChellaBella (May 11, 2009)

he was in a tank with a goldfish so i was feeding goldfish food.. like a pinch or 2?


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

Goldfish food will be high in vegetable matter and low in animal protein. I'm not sure what frogs need but many aquatic animals are primarily insectivores and do very well with high protein low vegetable diets. You might do a bit of research on the type of frogs that you have. If they are african dwarf frogs their diet is probably different than the African clawed frogs. The ACF are carnivorous for sure but I am not sure of the ADF.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Lets see a pic of the frog!


----------



## TheAquaExpert (May 24, 2009)

Well Yes They Can Eat GoldFish Food, But It Won't Be Very High In Protein.
Sometimes, They Are Picky Eaters So Try Other Foods Like Brine Shrimp. 
Try Not To Feed Them Alot, A Pinch Will Be Perfect!!

Hope This Helps!!!


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 10, 2009)

I have a hard time imagining a dwarf frog competing successfully with goldfish for food. They're basically floating pigs at feeding time...


----------



## ChellaBella (May 11, 2009)

cant give you a picture because my camera phone is being a dork... and my other camera was stolen a long time ago... grrrr... anyway i trasfered it to my big tank and he seems to be doing alot better


----------



## ev_micheal (Jul 20, 2009)

well typically people feed them frozen blood worms but if you dont want to do that theres freeze dried. Thats what i personally feed mine (frozrn blood worms) and they do very well, but fish tend to steal their food so i have them in their own tank. Also they only live 5 months, maybe if their kept in bad condition, or they get a disease, they can live for a very long time, some say theirs have lived for 10 years! But is hard to do. Also these frogs are mainly carnivores but omnivores if they HAVE to.


----------

